# syslog überflutet



## Johannes7146 (18. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich auf meinem Server eine Pakete deinstalliert habe (ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau welche das waren) is mein syslog nun immer total überflutet mit folgenden einträgen:

```
May 18 06:48:02 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() failed to all addresses -- retrying after 15s.
May 18 06:48:17 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() to imap server on socket [5] failed: Connection refused
May 18 06:48:17 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() to imap server on socket [5] failed: Connection refused
May 18 06:48:17 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() failed to all addresses -- retrying after 15s.
May 18 06:48:32 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() to imap server on socket [5] failed: Connection refused
May 18 06:48:32 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() to imap server on socket [5] failed: Connection refused
May 18 06:48:32 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() failed to all addresses -- retrying after 15s.
May 18 06:48:47 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() to imap server on socket [5] failed: Connection refused
May 18 06:48:47 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() to imap server on socket [5] failed: Connection refused
May 18 06:48:47 Server in.imapproxyd[1664]: SetBannerAndCapability(): connect() failed to all addresses -- retrying after 15s.
```

Ich gehe davon aus, dass noch irgendwelche Dienste oder Prozesse laufen, die nun aber nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. Leider weiß ich nicht wo ich da genau suchen soll.

Deinstalliert habe ich Pakete, welche ich vorher für einen imap und pop3 zugang installiert habe.


----------



## deepthroat (18. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Was genau ist jetzt der Grund deiner Antipathie gegenüber Suchmaschinen? ;-]

http://www.google.de/search?q=SetBannerAndCapability&ie=utf-8

Gruß


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. Mai 2009)

hab die ganze Zeile bei google eingeben, da kamen keine Ergebnisse. Ich versuch mal nur mit der Eingabge von dir.


----------

